Ask HN: What book influenced you most in life - _RedPanda
======
notsohuman
[http://calnewport.com/books/deep-work/](http://calnewport.com/books/deep-
work/)

------
aurizon
Hicrobe Hunters - Paul de Kruif [https://www.amazon.ca/Microbe-Hunters-Paul-
Kruif/dp/01560277...](https://www.amazon.ca/Microbe-Hunters-Paul-
Kruif/dp/0156027771)

------
mindcrime
Probably _Nineteen Eighty Four_. I read it my senior year of high school and
it really made an impression on me... even now, 20+ years later, that sticks
with me.

